# USP Motorsports presents: APR K04 30 Edition conversion SUPER SALE!! DON'T MISS



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*USP Motorsports presents: APR 2.0T FSI S3/Edition 30 Engine Conversion K04 upgrade - at the most AFFORDABLE PRICE EVER!!*

--------------------------------------------
*** *300WHP reliably, all day on PUMP GAS has never been so easy to obtain!!* ***

--------------------------------------------










*APR*'s Transverse 2.0T FSI Audi S3 and VW Edition 30 GTI Engine Conversion Packages will upgrade your current 200hp and 207lb-ft Transverse 2.0T FSI Engine with all of the necessary OEM components from the European Audi S3 and VW Edition 30 GTI along with APR's FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump and meticulously recalibrated Engine Management to produce 355 horsepower and 368lb-ft of torque on 100 octane gas.
Reliability, drivability and enhanced performance that cannot be bested are the highlights of APR's newest OEM-component based conversion package.
APR's engineers have expertly recalibrated the engine management system to allow for nearly flat torque delivery from 2500 rpm's to 5000 rpm's which results in a smooth linear pull throughout the power band. Keeping the track enthusiast in mind, this conversion package will not result in overpowering of the driveline but will allow for smooth acceleration to easily maintain control while cornering.
*For more information Click here!! *










------------------------------------------------------
*
* Stock Mode** = OEM ECU Settings
* 91 Octane Performance = 320hp and 320lb-ft
* 93 Octane Performance = 323hp and 335lb-ft
* 100 Octane Performance = 355hp and 368lb-ft
* Valet Mode = Limits rpm to 4500 and MPH to 70
*
------------------------------------------------------

*Pricing:*
*USP Motorsports* is offering a sale on a sale!!

Normal pricing without fuel pump: $4,399 + shipping
*APR Sale pricing without fuel pump:* $3,959.10 + shipping
*USP Motorsports pricing without fuel pump: $3,859.10 SHIPPED!!*
_add $540 for APR hpfp_
*******************
Click here for ordering!!
*******************
*USE COUPON CODE: shippingsucks* - for FREE SHIPPING!!!










*For questions:*
*email* [email protected]
*call* (888) 755-7772
or PM me!



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:17 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: APR K04 30 Edition con ... ([email protected])*

Something nice to help out your Monday.. a turbo kit for 300whp on pump gas, OEM reliability, and daily driven!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: APR K04 30 Edition con ... ([email protected])*

Time is running out!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: APR K04 30 Edition con ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Time is running out!!

2 days!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

This amazing offer is back!!! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

The ultimate EOS.. 300whp, OEM reliable parts, huge powerband. All at a seriously low price.


----------

